# The Need to Define The Target of Antibiotic Therapy in IBS Patients: Small Bowel or Colonic Flora?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The Need to Define The Target of Antibiotic Therapy in IBS Patients: Small Bowel or Colonic Flora?http://www.annals.org/cgi/eletters/145/8/557


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Treatment for Bacterial Overgrowth in the Irritable Bowel Syndromehttp://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei=UTF...=1&.intl=us


----------

